# CZ75BD vs Beretta 92FS



## ronmail65

I've been jonesing for a CZ75BD for a while now, but now that I'm coming close to getting one I'm thinking that I may be happier with a Beretta 92FS.

I've shot both and I don't have a strong preference either way. Both seem like very reliable guns, are classic 9mm designs, and have great track records. I really like a de-cocking feature, I'm a left handed shooter (ambi features preferred, but not necessary), I don't want to spend more than $700 (less is better), and I'd like to get a stainless gun. The Beretta 92FS Inox seems to meet all of my requirements, but there is no CZ model that covers all these bases so I'd have to sacrifice somewhere. Hence, I'm seriously considering the Beretta. 

I don't think I can go wrong either way, but I can only choose 1 of them. Are there any special considerations or quirks about these 2 guns that I should consider before making a final decision? Opinions requested... thanks!


----------



## clockworkjon

I was faced with the exact (minus the stainless) decision a year ago. My choice....an M&P 9! But I was leaning Beretta before that. More comfortable controls.


----------



## ronmail65

clockworkjon said:


> I was faced with the exact (minus the stainless) decision a year ago. My choice....an M&P 9! But I was leaning Beretta before that. More comfortable controls.


The M&P is similar to the Glock design, which I already have. I'm actually looking for a double/single action design semi-auto and this is what I've narrowed it down to.


----------



## Overkill0084

I can't speak to the Beretta. I suspect it's a pretty nice pistol. However, my only Beretta product is unrelated to the M-9 and it's relatives.
I do, however own a CZ75BD. It has been 100% reliable with any ammo that I've fed it, including some of my early reloads. It's accurate and very comfortable to shoot. Purchased new, expect that the trigger will be less than wonderful. They are bit "crunchy" at first. A couple hundred rounds will settle it in nicely. I'd buy it again knowing what I know now.
CZ75B is available in stainless, the 57BD is only available in black. (last time I checked)
FWIW, I replaced the rear site with an adjustable and put some CZ walnut grip panels on it. Those grip panels it ships with may be great for a service weapon, but they are just horrible to look at. 
I don't know if you would be interested, but the CZ Kadet Kit fits nicely and is very well executed, if you were to want one. Accurate and reliable.


----------



## recoilguy

The CZ is a great gun but the stainless verson does not decock. Too bad because CZ is a wonderful weapon in my opinion.


RCG


----------



## berettabone

I would go with Beretta every time.........


----------



## ronmail65

Two questions on the Baretta...

So I found a Beretta at a LGS that will cost me $770 plus tax. It's a new 92FS Inox stainless with 2 mags, case, etc... Online, I don't see many available but the ones I do see are around $700, but by the time I pay shipping and FFL fees I'll be close $750 or more. I guess the $770 seems like a decent price -- what do you think?

Secondly, I did think the DA pull was pretty heavy -- heavier than I had experienced on other broken-in 92FS that I had shot previously. Is the heavy DA pull a break-in issue, or are they typically always quite heavy?


----------



## denner

Yes, the main spring will break-in after dry-firing/range time.


----------



## fast20

just know i love my beretta m9....


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

Same here. That's probably the only gun I own that's on the "not for sale or trade" list.


----------



## berettabone

All guns have a break in period.............some more time than others..personally, I don't feel that the da pull on my 96 is that heavy........


----------



## ronmail65

*Modifying my options a little bit... a CZ P01 Compact*

Okay... so throwing another gun into the mix... on the CZ Custom website it appears that I can get an "Omega" which seems just like the P-01 Compact that comes with an ambi-decocker.

This option is attractive to me because...
- It's a CZ -- I really like what I read and hear about CZs.
- I like the size, weight, and features.
- I like the price point.

What concerns me is the trigger pull -- there's a YouTube review on the P-01 that demonstrates a lot of travel and some heaviness which doesn't appear to improve with break-in. And, it's not available in stainless... which would be nice. Not a concern really, just a mild disapointment.

Any thoughts on the P-01, this "Omega" option, or the CZ Custom website?


----------



## recoilguy

I own more then one CZ. The P-01 is my favorite gun and in my IWB holster as I type this. It is as accurate and solid a weapon as I have held. It is my favorite handgun. There is a you tube video about anything if you look hard enough. If I were so inclined to make a you tube video it would be something short of a commercial for what a great gun the P-01 is. The trigger has some creep, not any more thenmost weapons under 1200 bucks and certianly not annoying in the least. It does smooth itself out quickly. I own many weapons many brands, the P-01 is a great shooter. Before the trigger pulls concerns you shoot the gun, then it most likely will not. I can not make a garantee because i am not fimiliar with what you are accustom too.

I always suggest CZ because of the very good experiances I have had with the brand and I always suggest P-01 because of the versitility and accuracy that is in herant to the design. good luck

RCG

If you want stainless you may just have to get the 75 compact as opposed to the P-01 It does come in a stainless version. I own one of those guns as well and am very happy with it! 

The P-02 which is the gun you are talking about with the Omega trigger is not in stock at CZcustom. The Omega trigger is not the same trigger as the P-01.


----------



## ronmail65

recoilguy said:


> I own more then one CZ. The P-01 is my favorite gun and in my IWB holster as I type this. It is as accurate and solid a weapon as I have held. It is my favorite handgun. There is a you tube video about anything if you look hard enough. If I were so inclined to make a you tube video it would be something short of a commercial for what a great gun the P-01 is. The trigger has some creep, not any more thenmost weapons under 1200 bucks and certianly not annoying in the least. It does smooth itself out quickly. I own many weapons many brands, the P-01 is a great shooter. Before the trigger pulls concerns you shoot the gun, then it most likely will not. I can not make a garantee because i am not fimiliar with what you are accustom too.
> 
> I always suggest CZ because of the very good experiances I have had with the brand and I always suggest P-01 because of the versitility and accuracy that is in herant to the design. good luck
> 
> RCG
> 
> If you want stainless you may just have to get the 75 compact as opposed to the P-01 It does come in a stainless version. I own one of those guns as well and am very happy with it!
> 
> The P-02 which is the gun you are talking about with the Omega trigger is not in stock at CZcustom. The Omega trigger is not the same trigger as the P-01.


Great info and endorsement! Thank you for the info.

I actually spoke with the guys at CZ Custom. They tell me that the differences between the Omega and the P-01 are 1) the Omega has a newer and different trigger design, and 2) the Omega has the ambi-dexterous and swappable manual safety and decocker levers. They guy I spoke with also made a great point about the ambi-decocker; basically that the decocker is not an "on demand" feature of a gun needed for quick and immediate access, such as a manual safety or even a mag release. Although an ambi-decocker is convenient for a lefty, I agree with what he said and I'm convinced it's not a necessity for me. So, I'm back to considering the P-01 instead of the Omega.

I prefer the decocker to a safety -- particularly if I'm going to carry. The idea of stainless is not gonna happen for me with a CZ; there is no combination of stainless and decocker. I have shot a full size P-01 with a decocker at my local range and it had a good trigger. My experience is contrary to the YouTube video I saw, so my trigger concerns are probably unwarranted.

All things considered, I may very well go for the P-01. I have been very interested in getting a CZ for a year now and the time seems right.

On last question... about holsters. I have a Serpa Nighthawk paddle holster that I use with my Glock 19 and it is awesome! Is there anything similar (or same) that you could recommend for the P-01? I like the idea of an IWB holster, but I find them extremely uncomfortable -- unless you have a recommendation that might sway me.


----------



## firemanjones

I own three Berettas and they are all fine guns. They have the decocker and safety which I like. I was looking at an Inox today but passed, I like the black ones better and can't see paying more for the Inox. The Berettas can have a D spring installed to make the trigger pull lighter just for a few $'s. My advise is Beretta hands down!!!


----------



## thx1970

Im kinda sold on CZ they just feel better in the hand and its been dependable since day one.


----------



## scooter

Having grown up on the 1911 I have both a RAMI and a TZ 75 (CZ clone) and both can be carried cocked and locked so no matter which of my autos I carry there is no confusion.
I can use the SA/DA guns fairly well but prefer C&L . So I would vote for the CZ (if it still can be C&L)


----------



## dondavis3

While I like my CZ's -

My CZ 85 Combat










I love my Sig Sauers

a couple of mine.

Sig P226 X5










Sig P229










:smt1099


----------



## FNISHR

The x5 is truly a thing of beauty.


----------



## dondavis3

@ FNISHR

Thank you.

:smt1099


----------



## ronmail65

dondavis3 said:


> While I like my CZ's -
> 
> My CZ 85 Combat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Sig Sauers
> 
> a couple of mine.
> 
> Sig P226 X5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sig P229
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :smt1099


I've shot Sigs and I like them, but they don't strike me as anything special. Plug I can't get past the price tag... Personal preference...


----------



## ronmail65

As an update to this thread, I've decided to go with the CZ 75BD. I've wanted one for a lot longer and they feel better in my hand than the 92FS. Plus I'm happy to spend a couple hundred bucks less for a gun that I will enjoy at least as much if not more!!


----------



## ForeverMan

*I Gots to Know*



ronmail65 said:


> As an update to this thread, I've decided to go with the CZ 75BD. I've wanted one for a lot longer and they feel better in my hand than the 92FS. Plus I'm happy to spend a couple hundred bucks less for a gun that I will enjoy at least as much if not more!!


So, how do you feel about your decision, several months out now? These two guns have been at the top of my wishlist, too. I like everything that you do -- safety/decocker, DA/SA, the whole works. I'm just more comfortable with that particular gun architecture. And just like you, I love the stainless. Going black would be a real compromise for me.

Having never shot either (and having a close to zero likelihood to do so before buying where I live), one concern I have about the CZ is that the finger room in the trigger guard looks cramped. If I need to use it quickly, I don't want to fumble with getting my chunky finger in the finger guard and on the trigger. How has that been for you? Are my concerns unfounded?

All in all, when you're making a decision between these two guns, I don't think you can possibly make a "wrong" choice. The real question just boils down to which one are you going to buy first. :smt071

_Forever Man_


----------



## Sc0tts0

ForeverMan said:


> So, how do you feel about your decision, several months out now? These two guns have been at the top of my wishlist, too. I like everything that you do -- safety/decocker, DA/SA, the whole works. I'm just more comfortable with that particular gun architecture. And just like you, I love the stainless. Going black would be a real compromise for me.
> 
> Having never shot either (and having a close to zero likelihood to do so before buying where I live), one concern I have about the CZ is that the finger room in the trigger guard looks cramped. If I need to use it quickly, I don't want to fumble with getting my chunky finger in the finger guard and on the trigger. How has that been for you? Are my concerns unfounded?
> 
> All in all, when you're making a decision between these two guns, I don't think you can possibly make a "wrong" choice. The real question just boils down to which one are you going to buy first. :smt071
> 
> _Forever Man_


I'm very interested in the answer to this question too. CZ and Beretta 92fs/M9 are next on my buy list and I'm anguishing over the choice.


----------



## Danno

Sc0tts0 said:


> I'm very interested in the answer to this question too. CZ and Beretta 92fs/M9 are next on my buy list and I'm anguishing over the choice.


I've been firing a lot of weapons lately looking for my new "main" weapon. Today I put 100 rounds through a CZ-75 and decided this is the one.
My wife has the Springfield XD9 which I don't love. 
I've been a 1911 fan since my days in the Army when that was the issue sidearm. 
The CZ was a complete joy to fire. Deadly accurate and consistant shot groups. 
The only thing I had trouble with was a feeling that the trigger had inconsistent play. Of course I was firing a Dan Wesson 1911 prior to the CZ. At 3 times the price I suspect that was part of the perception of a less crisp trigger. It was also a range weapon so no idea how it's been treated.
Now to determine which variant of the CZ. I like the Stainless.


----------



## recoilguy

ForeverMan said:


> Having never shot either (and having a close to zero likelihood to do so before buying where I live), one concern I have about the CZ is that the finger room in the trigger guard looks cramped. If I need to use it quickly, I don't want to fumble with getting my chunky finger in the finger guard and on the trigger. How has that been for you? Are my concerns unfounded?
> 
> _Forever Man_


I have pretty big hands and I can shoot my 75BD or my SP-01 with gloves on and not have a problem. I believe any gun gan be manipilated to ready to shoot very easily with practice. Practice is never a bad thing when used in conjunction with a new hand gun.

You can always find something to be concerned about from a picture of something. hold it, and find your answer. It is your hands so your opinion is way more valid then mine here.

RCG


----------



## dondavis3

@ ForeverMan

No problems at all placing a gloved finger into the CZ

:smt1099


----------



## losingle

Different strokes I guess. Just traded my cz75 sp01 for a Beretta 92sb (1988 version). Two things my hands are average and to small for the cz, and the cz with 18 rounds was heavier than a 1911. The 92sb was also and investment.


----------



## mashley707

Congrats you'll love the CZ, it has always been one of my favorite 9MM. Need pictures.


----------



## rick9748

The very simplest things to do is replace the [hammer, main] spring down to 13 lbs and get extended firing pin and spring.Can see on youtube and order from CZ Custom.All just drop in parts.


----------



## SouthernBoy

Last year I bought a CZ 75B Omega and a Beretta 92FS, both new in the box. As mentioned in the above post (#30), I installed the 13-pound hammer spring in my CZ and it made a world of difference in the trigger in both double and single action modes. In my hands, the CZ was far more accurate, handled and felt better, and was reliable as a rock. Since most always I power stroke the slide when loading a full magazine, the Beretta created a bit of a problem with this due to its slide mounted decocker/safety (bad design in my opinion - Taurus has them beat here).

Both are fine guns but for me, the CZ wins in every area. So much so that I sold my Beretta last month... I'm keeping the CZ. It is entirely a personal decision and the OP has already taken his. And while I will almost never carry a DA pistol, the CZ is one of the best you can own.


----------



## Smitty79

I own 4 CZs and love them. I can't warm to Berettas. I don't like the decocker safety combination. I don't like the looks of the open top slide. To each his own.


----------



## Shipwreck

rick9748 said:


> The very simplest things to do is replace the [hammer, main] spring down to 13 lbs and get extended firing pin and spring.Can see on youtube and order from CZ Custom.All just drop in parts.


After 3 years since the original thread was started, I think he probably figured things out by now


----------



## keenan

i think The CZ is a wonderful marker but the stainless verson does not decock. As well bad due to the fact CZ is a fantastic system.


----------

